# Sockeye in the Pellet Smoker



## disco (Nov 15, 2015)

Nothing fancy here, just a quick smoke.

We were grocery shopping and pink salmon was on sale. I was going to get some but She Who Must Be Obeyed said she wanted the sockeye salmon. There is not doubt that sockeye is better salmon but it was also double the price. In addition to the fact that she must be obeyed, the missus is a beautiful woman who spoils me rotten. It is a good idea to treat her right. So, we got the sockeye.

By the time we got home I didn't have time to brine it or do anything else fancy. I put it on a piece of foil that I cut out to the shape of the fillet. I dried it with paper towel and rubbed a very light layer of oil on it. I gave it a good shake of Louisiana Grills Mesquite Rub.













Salmon in the Smoker.jpg



__ disco
__ Nov 15, 2015






I preheated the pellet smoker to 225 F with pitmaster pellets and put the fillet in the grill.













Salmon in the Smoker 1.jpg



__ disco
__ Nov 15, 2015






I smoked it to an internal temperature of 155 F.













Salmon in the Smoker 2.jpg



__ disco
__ Nov 15, 2015






We served it with steamed vegetables, fettucine and marinara sauce.













Salmon in the Smoker 3.jpg



__ disco
__ Nov 15, 2015






*The Verdict*

There are many different varieties of salmon. The cheapest are pink or chum salmon and farmed salmon. A good piece of wild sockeye is just so much better than the cheaper cuts. It has a fresh salmon taste and a great texture. The touch of smoke from the lower temperature and longer cooking was nice. The mesquite rub gave a nice salty smoke flavour that enhanced the smoke from the pellets.

I am finding that food cooked in the pellet smoker seems to moister than food I used to cook on the grill or in my prior smoker. I believe that is from the constant movement of hot air around the food.

This was a real treat but no less than She Who Must Be Obeyed deserved. Just don’t tell her how easy it was on the pellet smoker.

Disco


----------



## dukeburger (Nov 16, 2015)

Nice job on your salmon. Your new grill looks like it's treating you well!


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 16, 2015)

Nice Job, Disco!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





That plate is Killer!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





---------------
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Did you know that would make Great Bear Bait (Hint)!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









Bear


----------



## crankybuzzard (Nov 16, 2015)

Hot smoked salmon is something the bride and the boys love.  Yours looks spot on!

Nice work, and it seems your birdie has good taste....


----------



## disco (Nov 17, 2015)

DukeBurger said:


> Nice job on your salmon. Your new grill looks like it's treating you well!


I have to admit, I love my grill. Thanks for the point!


Bearcarver said:


> Nice Job, Disco!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bear, thanks for the point but you are always welcome here for any dish you want!


CrankyBuzzard said:


> Hot smoked salmon is something the bride and the boys love. Yours looks spot on!
> 
> Nice work, and it seems your birdie has good taste....


Thanks, CB. She Who Must Be Obeyed has good taste in everything except men (whew).


----------



## tropics (Nov 17, 2015)

Disco nice job on a fast smoke.

Richie


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 17, 2015)

Tasty meal Disco! Nice smoke!


----------



## disco (Nov 17, 2015)

tropics said:


> Disco nice job on a fast smoke.
> 
> Richie





dirtsailor2003 said:


> Tasty meal Disco! Nice smoke!


Thanks, Richie and Case. The best part was She Who Must Be Obeyed liked it.


----------



## smokinadam (Nov 17, 2015)

Good looking Disco!  Can't wait to fix my pellet grill so I can get back on it. I haven't used it in months (as you can tell no posts [emoji]128545[/emoji])


----------



## mbogo (Nov 18, 2015)

Looks great!  I agree, Sockeye is SO much better than that farm raised Atlantic stuff- I've got a pellet pooper and an electric, I find that it comes out moister in the electric, though-

I usually use a bit of Chef Pauls Salmon Seasoning on it, nice mix of spices-   Never any leftovers!


----------



## disco (Nov 18, 2015)

smokinadam said:


> Good looking Disco! Can't wait to fix my pellet grill so I can get back on it. I haven't used it in months (as you can tell no posts [emoji]128545[/emoji])


No smoking? I hope you get back up and running. Thanks for the kind words.


Mbogo said:


> Looks great!  I agree, Sockeye is SO much better than that farm raised Atlantic stuff- I've got a pellet pooper and an electric, I find that it comes out moister in the electric, though-
> 
> I usually use a bit of Chef Pauls Salmon Seasoning on it, nice mix of spices-   Never any leftovers!


Thanks! It is interesting the different takes. I had an electric smoker and think my pellet smoker gives a moister product. I love how everyone has their own takes. It is one of the reasons this forum is so helpful.


----------



## daveomak (Nov 19, 2015)

Awesome looking plate Disco....   Good choice on the Sockeye.....  :2thumbs:..


----------



## disco (Nov 19, 2015)

DaveOmak said:


> Awesome looking plate Disco.... Good choice on the Sockeye.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, Dave. I really didn't have much choice on the Sockeye. She Who Must Be Obeyed sort of voluntold me. Of course, she has good taste in everything except men.

Disco


----------



## daveomak (Nov 19, 2015)

Disco said:


> DaveOmak said:
> 
> 
> > Awesome looking plate Disco.... Good choice on the Sockeye..... :2thumbs: ..
> ...





Oh, that's BS.....   She quit lookin' when she found you !!!!   Didn't she ????      Don't answer that...


----------



## disco (Nov 20, 2015)

DaveOmak said:


> Oh, that's BS..... She quit lookin' when she found you !!!! Didn't she ???? Don't answer that...


Har. She actually says she doesn't want to meet another man as who wants another of those.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 21, 2015)

Wow Disco, what a great thread...  Very nice !  We love salmon & yours looks awesome !    Thumbs Up

Oh, by the way... How I missed this thread is beyond me...  :biggrin:


----------



## disco (Dec 21, 2015)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Wow Disco, what a great thread... Very nice ! We love salmon & yours looks awesome !


Thanks, Justin. Salmon is a beautiful thing!

Disco


----------



## cmayna (Dec 22, 2015)

Disco,

Very nice presentation.  The tail end of the Salmon is my favorite portion.  Your  waaaayyyy better half has good taste when shopping for fish.


----------



## disco (Dec 24, 2015)

cmayna said:


> Disco,
> 
> Very nice presentation.  The tail end of the Salmon is my favorite portion.  Your  waaaayyyy better half has good taste when shopping for fish.


Thanks, cmayna. Fortunately, She Who Must Be Obeyed doesn't have good taste in men!


----------

